# GET BIT OUTDOORS - 30-35% Off Immortal Blanks - Free Shipping - & More!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Talk about a Gift from Santa...

New Immortal Pricing Saves You 30-36%OFF Previous Pricing! *Plus* FREE SHIPPING!! 
Order 3 or more Immortal Blanks Between now and December 31st and we will DROP SHIP them immediately to be sure you have them for the Holidays. FREE SHIPPING!!

This Gift is 'IMMORTAL' Take advantage of this killer deal before its too late. 
*No coupon code required. *Valid thru 12/31

Get Bit and Liberty Fleeces on Sale! **New Ice Blanks , New Reel Seats, and don't forget FREE SHIPPING on orders over $149.00

Click here for full details and more! 
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...More-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=WsQ3XwCqfqQ


Have a Blessed Weekend!*


----------

